# Help what type of gsd is this?



## helenamarie11 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Hi i recently bought a dog from a breeder i am inexperienced when it comes to gsd.The breeder claims this is a pure bred but i am having my doubts. After a few people telling me and doing some research its seems like a mix.

This is a 

Male-4 months old

what do you guys think?*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He looks pure bred to me. The reverse mask is probably what is throwing people off.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

four MONTHS?

he looks older.

who did they say the parents were.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He looks older than four months to me as well. And you might want to cut his nails before he gives someone a very serious scratch. Reverse masks are interesting looking.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! Enjoy the pup!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

problem with the left eye?

top of left eye lid looks swollen.

4 months is a coat transition period - his coat looks too adult - too "in" , looks closer to 8 months to one year.

show a standing picture and maybe a close up of his left side of face side view


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

I feel like people who don't know the breed think GSDs are only saddleback black and tans. People are always questioning whether or not my boy is pure bred, but he is! He's just a blanket black pattern.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bad angle, he looks 4 months to me.... Sharp tiny teeth and nails.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks German Shepherd. Maybe working lines. More pictures would be helpful. But yes, there is a lot of variety, many lines of GSDs. And then people breeding between lines, so a lot of people cannot tell that a purebred is indeed pure. Check your paperwork. 

The AKC has no markings listed for the breed, which in my opinion is ridiculous. There are a LOT of markings: pencil toes, tar heels, blanket, saddle, reverse mask, solid color, patterned sable, long coat with and without under coat, standard coat, tight thin coats, feathering. Ah well, I suppose that is all up the the GSDCA to set, and it was easier too just have everyone use 000. And perhaps, at eight weeks, you might not be able to determine, saddle, blanket, etc. But, 000, you'd think they were Labradors.


----------



## helenamarie11 (Oct 27, 2016)

here are some different pictures 

the parents are register as German shepherds but he isnt register yet i bought him from a breeder

and his dob is June 27 so that would make him 4 months

i am concerned because other gsd look much bigger at this age and face looks sightly different 

so i am confused


----------



## helenamarie11 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Is this a purebred gsd?*

Hi i am re-posting again with better pics because the other ones weren't good and i am not sure everyone will be able to see my response in the other thread.

I bought this dog from a breeder he is 4 months male dob jun 27 
His parents are register with aca pure bred gsd
He isn't register yet though
and yes his nails are long i just got him a few days ago and the breeder didn't take care of him
And to me he looks different than other gsd at 4 months other gsd males are really big and there face is a bit different so i am thinking he is a mix

what do you guys think?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ACA registration is always questionable. Really registration is only as good as the breeder, because, the rangy mangy border collie mix from down the street can jump tall fences or climb them or dig under them and add his very potent sperm to whatever wimpy purebred sperm is in there already, and be a second sire to an oncoming litter. 

If it looks like a GSD, and acts like a GSD, treat it like a GSD and love it like and GSD, and go from there. The pup does look like pet-lines -- not specifically working or show lines, American or German. But that doesn't mean he is not a GSD. And he can be an awesome pet for you. Short answer, don't worry about it. 

He doesn't have huge paws, so he might be a little on the smaller side, but that is coming from someone who calls her own pup a Teacup GSD. She weighs in at 54.8 pounds today, at a little over a year. Love the size. She is 23 inches at the withers, easy to lift onto a grooming table or up into the car, agile, overall, a great size for a young bitch. 

Pups grow at different rates. You can have a puppy finished growing upwards at 10 months. Others seem to take 18 or more. They go through skinny awkward stages, and others have stocky stages. 

Just enjoy your puppy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

selzer said:


> ACA registration is always questionable. Really registration is only as good as the breeder, because, the rangy mangy border collie mix from down the street can jump tall fences or climb them or dig under them and add his very potent sperm to whatever wimpy purebred sperm is in there already, and be a second sire to an oncoming litter.
> 
> If it looks like a GSD, and acts like a GSD, treat it like a GSD and love it like and GSD, and go from there. The pup does look like pet-lines -- not specifically working or show lines, American or German. But that doesn't mean he is not a GSD. And he can be an awesome pet for you. Short answer, don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Teacup? Sounds like she is on the higher end of the standard: bitches 55-60 cm (21.6 to 23.6 inches) and 22-32 kg (48? to 70? lbs.), she just needs to fill out a little.


----------



## helenamarie11 (Oct 27, 2016)

he actually has really big paws and feet almost as big as my golden who is a year and a half

http://imgur.com/a/vvb9T


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

any chance these two could be related ?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/672281-my-puppy-gsd.html


----------



## Mandypbee (Oct 29, 2016)

I am the one who posted that thread. Ours do look alike except if yours is 4 months old and mine is 5, your puppy looks much taller than mine. Our veterinarian believed ours was purebred german shepherd but I am not convinced. She is just so short and her hair is only slighty longer than my hound mix


----------



## helenamarie11 (Oct 27, 2016)

yes it does look similar and yours also looks like a mix


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Teacup? Sounds like she is on the higher end of the standard: bitches 55-60 cm (21.6 to 23.6 inches) and 22-32 kg (48? to 70? lbs.), she just needs to fill out a little.


Well, since I am not a fan of the metric system, I choose to follow the AKC standard of 22-24 inches. And yes, I told an AKC judge for the breed she was a tea-cup. I was at a show around these much bigger bitches. She looked at me with horror. LOL. I laughed and said, she is actually 23 inches at the withers. And the judge said, yes, but that is not what is winning in the ring, a lot of people would probably like that size. 

I see her as right at the middle of the standard at a little under 1 year. And yes, her weight was today, a little over a year old. She should fill out around sixty, I expect. I love everything about the little werewolf.


----------

